# HALO 400 Range Finder..problems



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Halo 400, never leave batteries in it as it eats them even when off, not even with a fresh battery the numbers are not bright, complete or where you can read them. I have not used this thing more that 30 times and it costs too much to be bad after this few uses. Why is it doing this, is there a fix for it?? 0258-1043-xxxxxx Are these units defective??

Anyone with recommendations, already wrote the company with the above info.

Guess I will be looking for a used or new one at a good price, anyone??


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Appears you're not theonly one:

http://www.outdoorsmanreview.com/ar...game-innovations-halo-r400-laser-rangefinder/

*Outdoorsman Review:*

I bought a HALO r400 last fall. It seems to be pretty accurate to a point but your not going to range a deer at 400 yds with it. Out to 100 maybe 150 yards it works great. I got it for archery so I figured it would work fine for my purposes. The only problem I had was the battery life. After much head scratching and $30.00 worth of batteries I believe I came up with the problem. If you attempt to range something that is too far away (or too close) and return the finder to its case without obtaining a yardage, the 20 second auto-off function will not work. It just continues to try to find a range and will kill the battery in a short time. If you have one try this. Hold the finder up to your ear. Push the range button with your hand over the front so it is impossible for it to get a reading. You’ll hear it start to hum. It will continue to hum(range)as long as you keep it from aquiring a range reading. As soon as you let it aquire a range the hum stops. I also removed the battery when storing it for long periods of time (several days or weeks)or it would kill the battery then also. I called WGI and the tech I spoke with acted as if he had never heard anything like I described… I don’t believe him for a second. There are many, MANY complaints about battery life on the r400 on several different internet sites. Hopefully WGI has corrected this on the 2010 models. But before you buy one give it the “blind finder” test I described above. If it keeps humming more than 20-30 seconds…it’s your call. Either deal with popping the battery in and out all the time, bring a pocket full of $10.00 batteries or look at another company.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yep that is it, hoping they will send me another or someone here has a deal on one...either way everything I have bought for WI has broken, at least the cams they replaced, excellent customer service, they have to, with all the problems...lol


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Once again Wild Game innovations/BA Products comes thru, they are replacing my unit free of charge!


----------

